

Detecting Technological Advancement in Alien Civilizations - geuis
http://www.trending.us/2009/01/28/detecting-technological-advancement-in-alien-civilizations/

======
pj
A little OT, but if The Singularity could result in our extinction, should we
just stop right now?

